
The shock tactics set to shake up immunology - discombobulate
http://www.nature.com/news/the-shock-tactics-set-to-shake-up-immunology-1.21918?WT.mc_id=TWT_NatureNews&sf75681232=1&sf76318367=1
======
mtdewcmu
>> Sympathetic nerves are damaged by over-release of noradrenaline, which
causes them to withdraw from the immune cells that they should be moderating.
As the disease progresses, these nerves advance back into the tissues that
they abandoned — but they do so in abnormal ways, making connections with
different subsets of immune cells. These rearranged neural pathways actually
maintain inflammation rather than dampen it.

That seems to fit eerily well with my experience. I most likely have an
autoimmune condition, and, whenever​ I am sufficiently active to the point
where I feel the adrenaline going, afterward I feel feverish and have a
malaise. It explains it perfectly if sympathetic activation serves to kick the
T cells out and stir up inflammation.

I hope they do this research posthaste. I think I can personally benefit.

------
wu-ikkyu
I've read a bit about how taking cold showers can supposedly stimulate immune
function.

I wonder if there is any connection with the "shock" of jumping into a cold
shower and the electro shock therapy detailed in the article.

~~~
mavam
Interesting potential link. When talking about cold showers, I suggest looking
up the Wim Hof Method. In addition to cold exposure, this method includes a
specific breathing technique based on Tummo meditation: oxygen surplus
inhaling combined with subsequent breath holding.

------
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14263675](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14263675)

------
lpcrealmadrid
sounds like a real-world Chaos Monkey

